# Couple of Q's about biting/chewing/mouthing



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout is now 11, almost 12 weeks old. Like any puppy he loves to chew. The problem of course is that he likes to chew anything that he isn't supposed to chew, and ignores everything that we have given him that he is allowed to chew. Anyone have suggestions for "treats" that we can give him that will keep him occupied for a while that will also fulfill his insane need to chew. I know that rawhide isn't really suitable for puppies.

With regard to mouthing/nipping/biting/chewing on people, any suggestions on how to curb this. We know that its a normal thing for puppies to do, but there are times when he gets out of control with it, and often times has bitten one of my children quite hard. My husband and I can both deal with it, and he really no longer does it to either of us, but he still tries and does it often with the kids.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our V pup is 15 wks old, and we have/are facing similar issues. Typical puppy behavior, but not always O.K behavior. Pumpkin often has a short attention span, so what is fun to chew one minute is of no interest the next. She frequently moves from one item to the next in fairly quick secession; therefore, I usually take this as a cue that exercise/getting out of the house is needed. When I feel my frustration rising at her over "looking for trouble" or feeling bad for saying "no" too much, I know that getting out of the house (even if just for 10m) is best. This may not work with your schedule, but if possible, It works best for us. I have 3 young kids, and Pumpkin pushes the limits with them in a way that she does not with my husband & I. When I step back, I can see how my kids (often unintentionally) instigate the escalation in excitement. This frequently ends with one of the kids crying from being scratched or knocked over. I have no magic answers on that one. I try not to leave the kids unsupervised with Pumpkin, and praise Pumpkin when she is not jumping on them or mouthing inappropriately by my standards. In an instance (which has happened not just with the kids) that Pumpkin seems out of control/not responding to a reprimand, I immediately crate her. I do not use the crate as punishment, but as a safe place to calm down. Best of luck, and I will be looking to see other suggestions for me to use as well  I am a new V owner, so I need guidance too.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I put a pencil eraser-sized bit of peanut butter (approx 1/4 in diameter for those who don't remember #2 pencils) in each spot of an ice cube tray and then fill it about 2/3 full. The ice cubes smell like peanut butter, but they don't have enough peanut butter to effect her poop. After she got the hang of the ice cube, I started putting it in her kong. She knows which shelf in the freezer has 'her' ice cube tray.

I had read in multiple books that wetting an old wash cloth, tying a knot, and freezing it would be a good chew. Savannah ate the knot. It was a nervous 36 hours waiting for it to pass - finally helped by 1/2 teaspoon of olive oil. Not a chew toy I recommend.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG, jld640, I'm glad you posted that about freezing a cloth! Doing that was just suggested to me over Thanksgiving. Pumpkin chewed all the fuzzy off a pink tennis ball, and I have been watching her poop pink fuzz for 3 days!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi got a hold of the lint from the dryer last week. I think he managed to scarf down a good portion of it before I could get it out of his mouth. Guess what he pooped? Dryer lint  Didn't look much different than how it did on the way in. It amazes me some of the things dogs want to eat.


----------



## Tara (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear others are having this issue. Dolce is almost 13 weeks, and unfortunately since we're in Manhattan and she's not fully vaccinated yet, taking her out isn't an option to channeling some of that energy when she starts on a tantrum. I crated her earlier to help calm her down, but she was so anxious/crazed that her teeth got stuck on the cage door with her mouth open. The scream was terrible, and I just had a lovely hour of half crying wondering what would have happened if I wasn't here, and half trying to maintain the "alpha" position and not let her get away with her continued tantrum. These puppies are exhausting!! 

She's now of course happily snuggled next to me on the couch, chewing happily on a rawhide. Kongs are the best...with either raw meat smooshed in there, frozen yogurt (yoghund is the brand we got), or if you check their site, http://www.kongcompany.com, they have some recipes to try at home. I'm going to try some bananas and yogurt tomorrow. And oddly enough, we found this morning that she loves oranges. Literally gave her a peel from a slice and she chewed on that for a good while. 

She also loves the plush squeaky toys. I tried tying them to the crate with ribbons, but she chewed through them pretty quickly, so now they've become extra decorated toys for fetch.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

Mine loves rawhide bones. They keep her occupied. I buy her ones that are made for larger dogs and then just take them away when they get small enough that she could potentially swollow it.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We have many of the same issues with biting/chewing/mouthing. The toys that Holley seems to like best for chewing right now are a galileo (not sure on spelling) bone from nylabone, a Chilly Bone (you soak it and freeze it-smells like vanilla) and a toy fox with a water bottle in it (she loves the noise) - didn't want to give her the actual bottle so that she doesn't just take one of ours while we are drinking. Haha. We are new to V's as well so any advice is always welcome.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

There are many posts on this issue. The main things are not to encorage it. Ignore unwanted behavior, distract by playing or exercise as mentioned. Also, substitute a chew toy each and every time. This behavior will pass *as long as* it is ignored and not encouraged. One more thing which some people forget. Putting your hands behind your back and walking towards the dog when he/she is persistaint in missbehaving will often settle them down. Just keep taking thier space and backing them up. It works well and tells the pup you do what you want and are the master. They do not get to bite you and move you back and control your space.


----------

